# Seeking gamers in Detroit, MI suburbs



## Waite (May 11, 2006)

We are looking for 1-2 players to join our current group of five.  We typically play once a week on Sunday evenings from 6-10pm, but sometimes have a Thursday evening make-up session.  Currently I am running Shackled City and the group is starting the 3rd adventure (4th lvl characters).  We play 3.5 ed rules and have a great deal of fun.  Our group enjoys a nice balance of action, puzzles, and roleplay in the context of a story-based campaign.  If you are interested please contact me and we can go from there.  The games are held on the east side near Mt. Clemens and our players live in Royal Oak, Macomb Township, and Rochester respectively.


----------



## Waite (May 26, 2006)

The two week obligatory bump......

It seems like the Metro Detroit area may not be such a hotbed of roleplaying activity which I initially thought or at least a hotbed of activity on Enworld.  Can anyone shed any light?

Tell you what even if you are not interested in my game or simply live too far away could you post here and introduce yourself if you are from the Detroit area?  More than anything I am curious about who visits Enworld from the Detroit and curious about what games you are playing.


----------



## Animus (May 26, 2006)

Well, I used to live in the Ann Arbor area. It seems like the community there has more gamers per capita than where you are. Just a thought.


----------



## MuL (May 30, 2006)

Hey Waite 

Right now I'm in two groups. On Saturday evenings we are playing 3.5 Shackled City in Royal Oak.  We have 3 regular players so we are always looking for one or 2 more players.  We are about 9th level right now.

My other group plays every other Sunday in Livonia from like 11am to 5pm.  That group is pretty full and is a Eberron homebrew.

I don't want to join another Shackled City game but I would be interested in playing when you start a new campaign.

MuL


----------



## DrNilesCrane (May 31, 2006)

Howdy!

I use to live in Mt. Clemens (until 1990) and these days am in Brighton (lived in Ann Arbor until a couple of years ago) and if it wasn't such a drive, would dive on the chance to play, Waite.  I've been jonsing to get into a game but there's not much in my neck of the woods, unfortunately.


----------



## Storn (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm in Southfield.

But I'm afraid I that d20 as in 3.0 or 3.5 is NOT a good fit for me as a gamer.  I prefer more steamlined games.

I Am interested in True20 or Mutants and Masterminds.  Green Ronin's take on the system gives me the flexiblity and the ease of use that I look for.  (I should also say, for the sake of full disclosure, that Green Ronin is a client).

I LOVE Savage Worlds.   This is my game of choice to run for Fantasy or my Noir Scifi game.

I have never played, but would love to play indie games like Burning Wheel or The Shadows of Yesterday.  I wouldn't want to run BW, but boy would I love to play it!!!

I have never played, but would love to play in a good Exalted game.


----------



## Barge (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm in Ferndale and haven't played much at all since i've been in the detroit area but do some when I get back to my hometown and I'd like to join in on same games.

Shoot me an email  bargerex AT gmail.com if you still need players.


----------



## Grymhammer (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm in Rochester Hills.  I'd be up for another game, if only I didn't have a wife and baby gobbling up time.  Course they let me play in two games as it is.  

I play in a D&D campaign on Tuesday nights, we've just relocated from the Blue Dragon Games store at Mound & M59 to one of the guys homes at 15 & Dodge Park.  Not sure I care for the longer drive, but ohhh well.   I also play in a World of Warcraft D20 game in Troy on Sunday afternoons.  

Guess I could be up for an every other Friday or so, as the wife typically works Fridays, if it's a family friendly place, IE somewhere I could bring my daughter.   I'm interested, very interested in trying some Mutants and Masterminds, Arcana Evolved, D20 Modern, or anything else cool.

Huh, looking back, the original post was started on my birthday....fate?  Must I play in your game?


----------



## Waite (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Grymhammer, thanks for the message.  Fate?  Hmmm, perhaps although you sound busy with two other campaigns.  Also we play Sunday evenings as opposed to Friday evenings.


----------

